# First attempt at ABT's



## meridianomrebel (Sep 14, 2015)

After reading the "The Unofficial Guide to ABT's" thread, I figured I'd give this a shot.

I cooked up some locally made pork sausage:













20150912_112416.jpg



__ meridianomrebel
__ Sep 14, 2015






I then mixed up some cream cheese with some added homemade BBQ rub:













20150912_120127.jpg



__ meridianomrebel
__ Sep 14, 2015






Added the sausage:













20150912_120539.jpg



__ meridianomrebel
__ Sep 14, 2015






Halfed my jalapenos:













20150912_114913.jpg



__ meridianomrebel
__ Sep 14, 2015






Then stuffed, added some cheese, and then wrapped in bacon:













20150912_123424.jpg



__ meridianomrebel
__ Sep 14, 2015






Off they went into the smoker (I was cooking chicken later on, so that's why so many pellets):













20150912_124336.jpg



__ meridianomrebel
__ Sep 14, 2015






After 2 hours at 230, I bumped the temp up to 275 for another 25 minutes to get the bacon crispy. End result was very good!













20150912_151319.jpg



__ meridianomrebel
__ Sep 14, 2015






My wife, who usually hates this type of stuff, loved them. I even caught her eating some cold out of the fridge later that night. lol


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 14, 2015)

MOMR, Nice looking ABTs', always a favorite at my house and at work .


----------



## wimpy69 (Sep 14, 2015)

Good stuff there. Easy to make, endless combination's and always a crowd pleaser. Can never make enough,  some say their more addictive than crack.


----------



## b-one (Sep 14, 2015)

They look great! Mini sweet peppers turn out well also if you need less heat.


----------

